# Antec x-1 !!



## bee (Feb 27, 2013)

hows this thing guys?
Antec X1 Gaming Cabinet Price in India


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 27, 2013)

wow! Looks great for its price.


----------



## bee (Feb 27, 2013)

oh yes


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

Descent pricing by Antec or the website.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

you may want to consider the NZXT Gamma..


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

If a cabinet dosnt have cable management I consider it as a bad design. So is the case with this one.


----------



## bee (Feb 28, 2013)

~400 for cable management?
i think it can be done effectively in antec too, just gotta run the brain!


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2013)

you bought that?


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

bee said:


> ~400 for cable management?
> i think it can be done effectively in antec too, just gotta run the brain!



It dosnt have cut out for cable pass throughs. the NZXT is much better. And it is this cable management that allows proper airflow in your cabinet thus running your components cool and optimally.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

run your brain all you want, but there is no denying the fact, the cables will clutter up the airspace in front of the mobo...


----------

